# Pigs is Pigs!



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2006)

Last night my friend Audrey was talking about the Pigs is Pigs cartoon which I have heard about on here a million and one times, on various websites, from other people, etc etc and I had never seen it. I searched for it on YouTube tonight and found it!

Pigs Is Pigs on YouTube.com

There is the link for anyone who is interested in seeing it that hasn't (mostly young'ns like myself I would assume) or if you wanna watch it again!


----------



## The Fat Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool find Ivy. You honestly have to wonder, how many future FA's, BBW's, Feeders, Feedees and the like that little cartoon spawned over the years.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 15, 2006)

The Fat Man said:


> You honestly have to wonder, how many future FA's, BBW's, Feeders, Feedees and the like that little cartoon spawned over the years.



Honestly, a pig child getting force fed doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Honestly, a pig child getting force fed doesn't really do it for me.



No, it's not the pig, it's the putting yourself in the pigs place that does it for me.

I thought the cartoon was cute, but then my mind started to wander and it got hot.


----------



## simon_squarepants (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Ivy, I've also read about this flippin' cartoon so many times that it was nice to just see it so I know what everyone's going on about! Personally I didn't really get too excited watching it, but then I'm not a feedee and it always seems to be the feedees that first saw it and became feedees lol

Having said that, you are right - putting you in place of the pig does make it a lot hotter!! 

Thanks again


----------



## Rickgm (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw that cartoon when I was a kid. Although I was way to young for any kind of erotic feelings, it stirred something deep inside of me even back then.

Hey Ivy... Maybe you could remake it into a video???


----------



## lemmink (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness. I've never seen it before - but obviously I was meant to. Thakns so much!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ivy, I thought it was cute as well.. funny I think im soo old I remember seeing it when I was a kid lol 

& I can eat a pie just like that lol jk


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 15, 2006)

I remember seeing that years and years ago. It didn't do anything for me like it did for some of you apparently. I'm more of a Rabbit Season-Duck Season kind of guy.


----------



## lizzy (Aug 15, 2006)

I love it when his feet start moving as he tries to keep up with the flow of food.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Ivy, I thought it was cute as well.. funny I think im soo old I remember seeing it when I was a kid lol
> 
> & I can eat a pie just like that lol jk



uh huh, you say jk but we know the truth!!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 15, 2006)

Rickgm said:


> I saw that cartoon when I was a kid. Although I was way to young for any kind of erotic feelings, it stirred something deep inside of me even back then.
> 
> Hey Ivy... Maybe you could remake it into a video???




that would be kinda neat! ill see what i can do!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 15, 2006)

Bwahaha. Now I can see it too! :bow:


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 15, 2006)

I just realised that it's actually been nearly a couple of decades since I've seen that cartoon!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 15, 2006)

I loved that cartoon. I personaly loved Winnie the Pooh. It was fun watching him get stuck in Rabbit's door.


----------



## Mini (Aug 15, 2006)

I remember seeing that when I was younger. Could have sworn it played out a bit differently, though.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2006)

ohhh that's what you're all referring to, 
whenever anyone mentioned "pigs is pigs" I always thought they were referring to this other old cartoon where this Irish railroad worker gets a pair of guinea pigs dropped off at his station to be picked up by some scottish guy. When the scottish guy comes to pick it up the guinea pigs the irish guy looks at the price guide which says the cost of shipping pets is like 5 cents but the cost of shipping pigs is like 10 cents so the Irish guy insists that the fee is 10 cents saying "pigs is pigs" in reference to the pets which were guinea pigs. The scottish guy refuses to pay and the guinea pigs are left at the railroad station.

Then the guinea pigs begin breeding so quickly that the irishman is soon overwhelmed in a sea of guinea pigs which he fills an entire train with to finally get rid of them and learns a valuable lesson blah blah blah.

i didn't see the relevancy of pigs is pigs to the weight board because i thought that was the cartoon everyone was talking about. Now that I have seen the correct one I'd still have to say I prefer the cartoon "Betty Boop & Little Jimmy" where she laughs herself fat by the end. awesome!

-Brian


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Aug 15, 2006)

awesome find!!!! i havent seen that in a long time.

i never did get why, at the end after he wakes up from the dream, he runs down stairs and starts scarfing down his breakfast. did he want to be fat or something?


----------



## Willix (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe that cartoon is finally on the web! Great find indeed. That definitely left a very impressionable mark on me as a wee lad. Didn't fully understand why till later on in life. Although I must say, I haven't seen that cartoon in such a long time that it got really built up in my mind. I imagined lots more eating and stuffing and of course, a much much BIGGER piggie by the end. Oh well, I still find it inspiring... I like the fact no lesson is learned; the piggie wakes up from his "bad" dream, races downstairs and start scarfing down breakfast! Is there any doubt some FAs or Feeders were the brains behind that?


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 16, 2006)

I saw this cartoon when I was very young too, and it stuck with me for years. Was really pleased when it finally was released on DVD last year in the Looney Tunes Golden Collection Vol. 3. (Also has an early Petunia Pig cartoon where there's a dream sequence where she becomes very fat.) 

I did my own take on Pigs is Pigs with my character Tiny. It can be found on my RV Toons Yahoo Group in the Files section under 'Tiny in Pigs is Pigs'.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rvtoons/

RV :eat1:


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 16, 2006)

I looked on YouTube but the Betty Boop/Little Jimmy cartoon hasn't been posted yet. They did have the Betty Boop 'Jippo' cartoon. In one sequence, a painfully skinny guy drinks Jippo and fattens up really nicely.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMHaIdgjXjs

RV :eat1:


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting that clip, Ivy. It's amazing the things you can find on You Tube nowadays!  I confess I actually didn't see that cartoon until much later in life myself. 

This is the one that really did it for me when I was a kid: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEUBkXb8jHU


----------



## lizzy (Aug 17, 2006)

RVGleason said:


> I looked on YouTube but the Betty Boop/Little Jimmy cartoon hasn't been posted yet. They did have the Betty Boop 'Jippo' cartoon. In one sequence, a painfully skinny guy drinks Jippo and fattens up really nicely.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMHaIdgjXjs
> 
> RV :eat1:




It was cute.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 17, 2006)

I love that scene! Hahaha so cute. They have a new Charlotte's Web movie coming out too!!



LJ Rock said:


> Thanks for posting that clip, Ivy. It's amazing the things you can find on You Tube nowadays!  I confess I actually didn't see that cartoon until much later in life myself.
> 
> This is the one that really did it for me when I was a kid:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEUBkXb8jHU


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 17, 2006)

Was that a Hot Dog??????????????????????? Pork??:shocked:


----------



## bab531972 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ivy said:


> No, it's not the pig, it's the putting yourself in the pigs place that does it for me.
> 
> I thought the cartoon was cute, but then my mind started to wander and it got hot.




Ivy, 

I comletely agree with you! I loved that cartoon as a kid and it is totally erotic to put yourself in the pigs place. However, this was the cartoon or commercial that set me off and made me realize I loved fat and weight gain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMD9_QYfzb8&mode=related&search=


----------



## Ivy (Aug 17, 2006)

bab531972 said:


> Ivy,
> 
> I comletely agree with you! I loved that cartoon as a kid and it is totally erotic to put yourself in the pigs place. However, this was the cartoon or commercial that set me off and made me realize I loved fat and weight gain.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMD9_QYfzb8&mode=related&search=




ME TOO!!!

I would always get soooo uncomfortable when it came on and my family was around. I was a little kid but I felt SOOO uncomfortable.. Like they knew what was going on in my head.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2006)

Ivy said:


> ME TOO!!!
> 
> I would always get soooo uncomfortable when it came on and my family was around. I was a little kid but I felt SOOO uncomfortable.. Like they knew what was going on in my head.




I can so identify... like I wondered if it showed on my face at all. I was just a kid, but I wonder if my family had any idea what was going on inside of me as we sat and watched these scenes together on TV. They couldn't have..... could they???


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, thanks for sharing this, Ivy.

I haven't seen this gem in many years so it was cool to see it again.


Dennis


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 22, 2006)

Ivy said:


> No, it's not the pig, it's the putting yourself in the pigs place that does it for me.
> 
> I thought the cartoon was cute, but then my mind started to wander and it got hot.



exactly. jesus christ exactly.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, they totally ripped off Willix.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 18, 2006)

the video has been removed by youtube

does anybody know anywhere else it can be found?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 19, 2006)

This is a Warner Bros., right? The animators' boss was a BHM who actually stuttered like Porky Pig... so they were giving him a hard time, but the public dug it!:doh:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 19, 2006)

No doubt the video was removed from YouTube because the cartoon itself is a part of one of Warner Bros,' still-for-sale four-disc dvd "Looney Toons" sets: "Pigs," which was directed by Friz Freleng if memory serves, can be found in volume three of the series. (Haven't had the dough to get anything but the one-disc "spotlight" collections, but these big boxes look like a lotta fun.) The toon's young pig hero is sometimes credited as an early version of Porky, but since he doesn't stutter and has a very recognizable spot on his head, I've never accepted that reading.

There _is_ a version of the expansion of the Betty Boop and Little Jimmy expansion on YouTube (not the whole cartoon, unfortunately). It can be found here.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 19, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> the video has been removed by youtube



Major corporations take the fun out of everything (you aren't willing to pay out the arse for)!


----------



## Fairia (Dec 19, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> This is a Warner Bros., right? The animators' boss was a BHM who actually stuttered like Porky Pig... so they were giving him a hard time, but the public dug it!:doh:



I never would've thought Leon Schlesinger was considered handsome. And I heard he was modeled after Daffy Duck.


----------

